# Chicken, how long to cook it?



## Angie (Apr 23, 2006)

I got this recipe from www.cooks.com and it doesn't specify what type/size, etc chicken they are using.  I am currently marinating the chicken, which is boneless, skinless, tenders....I am afraid of over cooking, causing them to be dry, but also am deathly afraid of undercooked poultry.  Also, my oven cooks hot so I will be sure to cook it 25 degrees less than what the recipe calls for.

Any suggestion on the time?

Thanks!

Oh, I just used my own buttermilk/water/cayenne pepper marinade instead!

BAKED CRISPY CHICKEN	 

2 c. buttermilk
1/4 c. lemon juice
4 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp. garlic powder
2 tsp. paprika
1 tsp. seasoned salt
1/2 tsp. pepper

1 3/4 c. dry bread crumbs 1/4 c. melted butter

Combine marinade and stir. Put chicken in pan. Pour marinade over all and refrigerate overnight. Drain and roll in bread crumbs. Put in pan and pour melted butter over all. Bake at 350 degrees 1 hour uncovered. For crispier or (covered for less crispy) add 1/4 cup water. Pan juices make good gravy.


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 23, 2006)

They aren't rolling it up. And overnight is 'way 'way too long in that buttermilk marinade. An hour would be better for boneless skinless. Just roll in the crumbs and bake on a lightly greased pan for 20 -25 minutes. And I would do it at 400*. You don't need all that butter. This recipe was designed for bone in skin on pieces.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 23, 2006)

If they're recommending an hour of cooking time, they're talking about a whole chicken cut into serving pieces, or packaged parts like drumsticks, etc.

Tenders will be done, like Gretchen said, in 20-25 minutes.


----------



## Angie (Apr 23, 2006)

Thank you.  I already made it the old fashioned fried way...and I have always marinaded it for 24 hrs....why is that too long?  I'm new to this...I love to cook but my mom really sucked at it and I'm learning it all by trial and error.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 23, 2006)

There isn't anything wrong with marinating that long at all. I've done it before myself. Everyone has their own opinions on doing things. If it works, don't change it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 23, 2006)

I always marinate my chicken overnight in all sorts of marinades & have always ended up with wonderful results.  Gretchen will have to tell you why she doesn't like it.  I've never had a problem, so it must be a personal preference.


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 23, 2006)

Soaking white meat  chicken that long in buttermilk and acid (lemon juice) will turn it into "jelly"--just too much marinating.


----------



## Angie (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info.  I should have clarified that I didn't use that marinade, I used my own version (buttermilk, cayenne and water).  BUT, now I know!


----------



## philso (Apr 25, 2006)

marinades are for adding flavor and/or tenderizing. how long to marinade depends on how you want it to come out. experimenting is the only way you'll find out what you like. i've marinated meats up to 3 or 4 days. the easiest way to learn what's best is to put some in the marinade the day before, some in that morning, and the rest an hour or 2 before cooking. make sure you know which is which, and taste test at dinner.

that part about adding 1/4 c water to make it crispier sounds pretty weird.


----------

